# vaginal infections/irritability



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

After I get my bowel attacks everything in the vaginal area hurts. I seem to be hypersensitive to everything. I was wondering if this happens to anyone else.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

I get that sometimes too, but I have an overgrowth of yeast which I think is what has helped to contribute to my IBS. At GNC there is something called Colloidal Silver. Put that in a douche bag - a teaspoonful - and water and use. It will help to clear up any soreness. Also you can put some of the liquid on a washcloth and wipe the whole area. It was amazing how quickly it cleared up the redness and soreness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2001)

Please let me know where this is available. I have the same problem. I have so much wrong that I could climb the walls. I had a lot of yeast and bacterial infections. The vaginal pain is usually worse after the ibs attacks. I am trying to avoid wearing underwear. I can not stand the rubbing. I was also diagnosed with Vulvodynia, Polycystic Ovarian Desease, Endometriosis, Fibromyalgia and I am Hypoglycimic. Tell me all those things are not connected somehow....Would be interested to hear more from you.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Have you ever been checked for vaginitis? It mimicks the symptoms of yeast infections sort of. I had the same thing happening to me after I had bad D attacks and right before my period. Just a bad burning and irritability. My doctor did a Pap on me and told me that was what I had. It was caused by the bacterias that naturally occur in our body being out of balance. There was nothing I did to "catch" it and he said many women with IBS also have it.


----------

